# San Andreas not compatible with Vista?



## fred2028 (Aug 26, 2006)

I have Vista Ultimate and San Andreas, and it installs fine and all, but when I load the game, I pass all the intro screens, then game quits itself. Is this an incompatibility issue?


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

It's hit and miss with vista.. Some claim it works just fine, others can't get it to play at all..
Think there was another post about this.. Wonder if I can find it again, maybe they found a solution.

*Edit:* http://forums.techguy.org/games/589610-gta-san-andreas-vista.html?highlight=GTA+vista
No real solution yet.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

have you tried compatibility mode?


----------



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

Have you tried it with both running it as administrator and compatibility mode? 

To do this, right click on the SA icon, and select properties. Hunt around for the option "Run as administrator" and select that. Then select "Windows XP SP2" under compatibility.


----------



## fred2028 (Aug 26, 2006)

ACA529 said:


> Have you tried it with both running it as administrator and compatibility mode?
> 
> To do this, right click on the SA icon, and select properties. Hunt around for the option "Run as administrator" and select that. Then select "Windows XP SP2" under compatibility.


Nope, still no luck.


----------



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

fred2028 said:


> Nope, still no luck.


Ok, now we'll go back to the basics. Have you downloaded and installed the latest patch (version 1.01)?

You can get it here: http://grandtheftauto.filefront.com/file/GTA_San_Andreas_Patch;45850

That will probably fix it.


----------



## fred2028 (Aug 26, 2006)

OK it works, but I get a bunch of random letters/numbers on the screen. How do I get rid of that?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

do a screenshot


----------



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

fred2028 said:


> OK it works, but I get a bunch of random letters/numbers on the screen. How do I get rid of that?


So the patch fixed it?


----------



## fred2028 (Aug 26, 2006)

ACA529 said:


> So the patch fixed it?


No, I couldn't get the patch to install. It said that it wasn't the original file but a file with the same name was found or something. I live in Canada and I tried all of The American patches. And no I didn't mod my game in any way, I just installed it. And the screenshot:
It's like that everywhere in the game except loading screens, just random letters and numbers flashing.


----------



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

fred2028 said:


> No, I couldn't get the patch to install. It said that it wasn't the original file but a file with the same name was found or something. I live in Canada and I tried all of The American patches. And the screenshot:
> It's like that everywhere in the game except loading screens, just random letters and numbers flashing.


Wow... that is really weird. I guess you'll just have to wait for either a new patch or for Microsoft to fix it.


----------



## fred2028 (Aug 26, 2006)

Couriant said:


> have you tried compatibility mode?


Yes I have. I've tried compatibility with all previous Windows versions, and 95 says it didn't work on it. I've tried running as Admin, no luck.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

this may or may not work:

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/932246/


----------



## fred2028 (Aug 26, 2006)

Couriant said:


> this may or may not work:
> 
> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/932246/


When installing that I get this error:


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

As for the patch.. If you bought the game new you prolly didn't need the patch.
As far as I know, the 1.01 patch was to fix the "hot coffee" trouble they got into.
It did also address some graphic problems, but was mostly a fix for the original version that was rated AO.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

its possible that you already have the update.

I don't know what to suggest, other than contacting them.

For Support in the US
Phone: 1-866-405-5464
Email: [email protected]

For Support in Canada
Phone: 1-800-269-5721
Email: [email protected]


----------

